# Brevet Card Stamps



## vorsprung (26 Oct 2010)

My latest blog entry is about brevet card stamps. See 
http://audaxing.wordpress.com/2010/10/26/stamp-collecting/


----------



## jimboalee (26 Oct 2010)

There are some real sad sods around.


----------



## Ian H (26 Oct 2010)

Sad as it may be, I have to admit that some of the old brevet cards full of inky splodges, sometimes barely readable because the weather was awful, bring back memories. Gps rides don't create such evocative ephemera.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Oct 2010)

Ian H said:


> Sad as it may be, I have to admit that some of the old brevet cards full of inky splodges, sometimes barely readable because the weather was awful, bring back memories. Gps rides don't create such evocative ephemera.



DIY by GPS is quite useful. I can do a 100 DIY based on two laps of Birmingham's Outer Circle bus route.
Can you imagine how many proofs for a Brevet card would be needed to provide evidence the route is taken as described?

I mapped it out a couple of years ago and counted up 24 proofs per lap to PROVE the route was ridden to distance.


----------

